# Two Lathes



## Coomba (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm looking at two Clausing lathes and cann't decide which one to buy too replace my Logan. Both lathes are from a machinery wholesales house, and been rebuilt, and repainted. One is a model 4904 10X24 the other is a model 5913 12x36. The 5913 is a variable speed. If you need the spec. I will list them but, that would be a long list. I have talked to the rep. at the company and he is going to send out a quote. Just wondering what they may be worth and what I should look out for. The 4910 is much like my Logan but has a larger hole through the spindle,and thats why I'm replacing the Logan. But the clausing does look like its built better. Sorry Logan! 


Thanks


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Coomba,
Hard to say what they may be worth without pictures and some info about them, accessories, tooling included.... Rebuilt, by who? The warehouse; or professionally? Age?
Lots of variables

Cheers Phil


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 4, 2014)

+1 on Phil's questions, plus ..  What just stops you from getting the 12x36 variable speed?  How significant a price difference?  Or is it wear?

Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Mar 4, 2014)

What is it about your current lathe that you want to replace it?  (would help to know what you're looking for)


----------



## Walltoddj (Mar 4, 2014)

The 12x36 is a nice lathe I ran one in the job shop the variable speed is real handy no gear shifting just change it on the run. Open the cover and check the belt and pulleys the variable should be snug and not turn on the shaft and key they do tend to wear so be sure to look at it. Other than that it was a good lathe to run.


Todd


----------



## Badge171 (Mar 5, 2014)

Both my machines are (lathe 10" gear) and bridgeport pulley, so I guess both manual gear change. When I first started I said changing gears wouldn't make that much of a difference for the price swing, I was wrong, Go variable and big. Just my 2 cent opinion


----------



## Senna (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree that you should go with the bigger lathe.

Small work can be done on a big lathe but not the other way around.


----------



## drs23 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got to parrot what has been said about the bigger machine. Size does matter in this case. Do you get to see them under power? That would make a big difference to me.

Happy machining with whatever choice you make.

Sling some chips and take some pics!


----------



## Coomba (Mar 6, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> What is it about your current lathe that you want to replace it? (would help to know what you're looking for)



The logan lathe has a smaller hole through the spindle. I enjoy chambering rifle barrels for myself and friends. All that I can handle now are sporters,and I would like to chamber some target and varmitt barrels.Both lathes have been rebuilt by the wholesaler. As of yet he has not sent me a price. If I remember correctly in our phone conversation he may have mentioned 4900.00 for the 10X36?


----------



## architard (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a 4914, and I really wish I was able to get a 5900 series. Besides the bigger capacity the nice thing about the 5900 is the L-00 spindle nose. The 4900 has a 1-3/4-8 thread which is a bit of an oddball. It's hard to find pre-threaded backing plates for this size. Also, it looks like the 5900 in your images shows that it comes with a steady rest and the 4900 does not. A bonafide Clausing steady rest can go for several hundred dollars if you can even find one that matches your lathe. The 5900 doesn't have a 4 jaw but since you have a common spindle nose you can buy one that will mount directly to the lathe without having to machine a backplate. 

All that being said if it were me, it's a no brainer, get the bigger lathe.


----------



## Coomba (Mar 9, 2014)

architard said:


> I have a 4914, and I really wish I was able to get a 5900 series. Besides the bigger capacity the nice thing about the 5900 is the L-00 spindle nose. The 4900 has a 1-3/4-8 thread which is a bit of an oddball. It's hard to find pre-threaded backing plates for this size. Also, it looks like the 5900 in your images shows that it comes with a steady rest and the 4900 does not. A bonafide Clausing steady rest can go for several hundred dollars if you can even find one that matches your lathe. The 5900 doesn't have a 4 jaw but since you have a common spindle nose you can buy one that will mount directly to the lathe without having to machine a backplate.
> 
> All that being said if it were me, it's a no brainer, get the bigger lathe.



Yeah, thats the direction I'm headed,if the price is right, and I was woundering about the L-00 spindle. Also I will have a lathe to sell. Thanks

Rich


----------



## toag (Mar 9, 2014)

The Achilles heal of the clausing is the varispeed.  When the molgice goes... well you want to catch it before it does.  other than that they are real nice lathes.  I had a 5904, and it was a solid lathe, in a nice size range, though it is not engine lathe that can hog out the metal.  L00 spindle is nice, tooling isnt crazy expensive, and the made a bazillion of them so parts are everywhere.  I had trouble finding a follower rest.  they must be made of gold, cause people hold onto them like crazy, i spent 2 years looking for one.  Also if you can get the spindle sleeve grab it!  They are also a bit rare, the spindle has an odd 4 1/2 morse taper, so unless you want to mount your dead center in a chuck (and lose center t center distance), you need it.  they also made a 5c collet chuck, and that was nice to have too.

jer


----------



## Coomba (Mar 11, 2014)

toag said:


> The Achilles heal of the clausing is the varispeed.  When the molgice goes... well you want to catch it before it does.  other than that they are real nice lathes.  I had a 5904, and it was a solid lathe, in a nice size range, though it is not engine lathe that can hog out the metal.  L00 spindle is nice, tooling isnt crazy expensive, and the made a bazillion of them so parts are everywhere.  I had trouble finding a follower rest.  they must be made of gold, cause people hold onto them like crazy, i spent 2 years looking for one.  Also if you can get the spindle sleeve grab it!  They are also a bit rare, the spindle has an odd 4 1/2 morse taper, so unless you want to mount your dead center in a chuck (and lose center t center distance), you need it.  they also made a 5c collet chuck, and that was nice to have too.
> 
> jer[/QUOTE.
> 
> Thanks that's the type of info. I need. What's a molgice and how do I tell if it's going bad?


----------



## toag (Mar 13, 2014)

The varispeed has an adjustable pulley that is hydraulically driven.  the pulley parts ride on a molgice sleave.  I'll make a few pics of this later today.  over time this molgice can get beat up, I think it requires oiling monthly... can't remember.  Anyways if the molgice goes, lots of things can seize up quickly.  Best way to know this is if you hear an odd sound from the motor area, and even then... kinda hard to tell.
That said I never had an issue with my varispeed, and I truly loved my 5904 and was sad to sell it.  the 5900 series and 6300 series are th perfect step up from 7-10" chicom/atlas/craftsman lathes.  And they really don't take up a large amount of space, and they are a huge jump in capability.  if the varispeed part worries anyone, the 5400 series used step pulleys, and I think it wouldn't be too difficult to turn the varispeed into step pulleys (that is what I would have done if mine went out)


----------



## Coomba (Mar 14, 2014)

toag said:


> The varispeed has an adjustable pulley that is hydraulically driven.  the pulley parts ride on a molgice sleave.  I'll make a few pics of this later today.  over time this molgice can get beat up, I think it requires oiling monthly... can't remember.  Anyways if the molgice goes, lots of things can seize up quickly.  Best way to know this is if you hear an odd sound from the motor area, and even then... kinda hard to tell.
> That said I never had an issue with my varispeed, and I truly loved my 5904 and was sad to sell it.  the 5900 series and 6300 series are th perfect step up from 7-10" chicom/atlas/craftsman lathes.  And they really don't take up a large amount of space, and they are a huge jump in capability.  if the varispeed part worries anyone, the 5400 series used step pulleys, and I think it wouldn't be too difficult to turn the varispeed into step pulleys (that is what I would have done if mine went out)


 Thanks that's good info.


----------

